# lvm und fsck in falscher Reihenfolge

## pablo_supertux

Hallo

Ich hab mich über LVM schlau gemacht und verwende nun 3 Partitionen zusammen mittels lvm für /home.

Ich hab es so erstellt:

```

pvcreate /dev/mapper/crypt-home-0[1-3]

vgcreate vg_home /dev/mapper/crypt-home-0[1-3]

lvcreate -l 100%FREE -n lvol_home vg_home

/dev/mapper/vg_home-lvol_home formatiert und backup draufgespielt

```

Das hat super funktioniert. Wenn ich aber boote, bekomme ich den Fehler, dass /dev/mapper/vg_home-lvol_home nicht vorhanden ist und fsck liefert einen Fehler. Kein Wunder, /etc/init.d/lvm startet ja nach /etc/init.d/fsck.

Beide Dienste sind im boot Runlevel.

Ich hab mir den Code angeschaut und dort steht:

```

# /etc/init.d/lvm

depend() {

    if [ -f /etc/init.d/sysfs ]; then

        # on baselayout-1 this causes

        # dependency-cycles with checkroot (before *)

        before checkfs fsck

        after modules device-mapper

    fi

    # As of .67-r1, we call ALL lvm start/stop scripts with --sysinit, that

    # means dmeventd is NOT notified, as it cannot be safely running

    before dmeventd

}

```

Ich habe eine /etc/init.d/sysfs und sys-apps/baselayout-2.1-r1. Dennoch fsck startet davor (das habe ich bestätigt, indem ich in in start() von /etc/init.d/lvm ein "/bin/bash -l" hinzugefügt habe.

Ich habe es so gelöst, dass ich mir ein dummy rc-script geschrieben habe, welches hat

```

depend() {

        before fsck

}

start() {

    ebegin "Starting LVOL_HOME"

    lvchange -a y /dev/vg_home/lvol_home

    true

    eend $?

}

```

und ins boot Runlevel hinzugefügt. Das hat das Problem beseitigt. Dennoch finde ich die Lösung nicht elegant.

Ich hab ein bisschen rumgegoogelt und scheinbar bin ich nicht der einzige mit diesem Problem. Unter http://www.mentby.com/Group/gentoo-user/localmount-starts-before-lvm.html fand ich besonders dies hier:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> from Nilesh Govindrajan:
> 
> My current rc.conf has this:
> ...

 

Ist das empfehlenswert?

//edit: btw. was genau macht /etc/init.d/lvm-monitoring? Braucht man das?

//edit: Grammatik Korrektur, Hinweis von Josef.95

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, vermutlich wird ein initramfs benötigt welches das Laufwerk vor dem fsck read only mit einhängt. (Das ist aber nur blind geraten. Falls dem so ist, ist ein passendes initramfs vorhanden?)

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich habe kein initramfs. Ich kompilier die Treiber nicht als Modul und muss sie nicht vor /sbin/init laden.

----------

